# Question on rod length



## greybeard (Nov 9, 2004)

On my Daiwa rods, the only discernable difference that I can see in length is butt length bewtween my 9 and 10 footer. It seems that the area forward of the reel seat is the same length. Now on that web site that high drifter put together (excellent by the way), he recommends an 11 ft rod minimum and then he goes on to say you should cut the butt length to 24 inches. If i cut butt length on my daiwas then I end up with a shorter rod. How do you guys measure blank length? I think if I got an 11 ft blank and cut some off the butt then I wouldnt have an 11 ft blank. Or am I way off track??


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

this is only my view, but I think in terms of effective rod length being from center of reel seat to the tip of the rod.

So, you could have two blanks that measure 12' from butt to tip. Let's say you mount the reel seat center on one at 24" up from the end of the butt, and on the other you mount it up 36" from the end of the butt.

The one mounted at 24" has effective rod length of 10'.

The one mounted at 36" has effective rod length of 9'.

Keep in mind both blanks are still 12' total length.

You give up some effective rod length on the one with the reel seat mounted at 36". But you gain leverage for tossing heavy weights when you can spread your hands farther than 24" apart for the cast.

As always its a game of compromise, for lighter rods tossing lures I don't need as much leverage so will utilize a shorter distance between butt end and reel seat, thereby keeping as much of the "effective" rod length working for me as possible.

In the case of your 9 and 10 footer the effective rod length is essentially the same, while you have a tad more leverage ( I assume) on the 10 footer.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

if possible PM the link to the site you are referring to- I'd like to take a look at it.


Thanks, SC


----------



## greybeard (Nov 9, 2004)

2nd page open forum. High drifter is the guy. He put his info there.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42231


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*OK, I gave it a read*

and here is my take. (cool site BTW)

That information is for a very specific type of rod, essentially a plugging rod in the 11' or longer range.

I don't believe he was neceassrily saying that butt length to the reel seat SHOULD be cut to 24". THis comment was referring specifically to the Breakaway LDX, which comes standard with the reel seat at 32" up from the end of the butt. This is too long for most folks, hence the recommendation that it COULD be cut down, simply by whacking a few inches off the butt.

IN fact it wouldn't be a bad idea to do this to the LDX. It is a nice plugging rod, but at 13' can be a little unwieldy, a little off the butt will make the rod a little more plugging friendly, without sacrificing performance. 

Keep in mind I don't think the suggestion was that ALL surf rods should have a 24" distance from butt to reel seat, but that is a good starting point for a lure rod, in the length and lure rating specified.

If I am tossing more weight than 4 oz, it becomes necessary to get leverage by spreading the hands a bit further apart than 24". For a true heaver, 8 & bait rod, I like the reel seat at least 30" up from the end of the butt. Custom fitting is all about finding the ideal hand spread (seat location) for each individual- and even on the type of rod mentioned may not be 24" for everyone. 

The reason you don't want too long of a butt section for a lure rod is that it will inhibit your ability too effectively work a lure, and you will tire much more easily. Essentially if the butt extends well past the elbow of the hand holding the rod, it tends to get caught up in clothing and just makes retrieval of a lure more of a chore, tho it can make the rod feel more balanced.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*as to the original question*

Let's take a closer look at the LDX.

Factory build it is 13' long rated 3-5 oz, and indeed makes a nice (tho somewhat long) rod for tossing big plugs and stingsilvers.

Some folks were cutting 6" off the tip, essentially stiffening the rod and turning it into an 8 & bait heaver.

So the blank length is now 12'6", and the effective rod length (distance from reel to rod tip) was changed (shortened) by 6" as well.

take the same rod and instead of cutting 6" off the tip we cut 6" off the butt.

The blank is now also 12'6", but the distance from reel to tip is unchanged, so we have the same essential effective rod length that we started with, we just have less leverage available for tossing heavier lures. In all likelihood, the new 26" distance from the butt to the reel is suitable for most lures in the 3 or 4 oz range.

It's true that in both cases we went from a 13' blank and changed it to a 12'6" blank, ony in the first case we drastically affected the rod's casting characteristics. in the second case of cutting a little off the butt, the change will have a much less dramatic effect on the rod, and will not have affected the effective rod length one iota.

Sorry for the long rant to get to a fairly simple point.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks guys. You answered my question and then some.


----------

